# Male is not interested



## cattyup (Jan 25, 2010)

We have a male and female norwegian forest cats. The male is older, but he has lots of sperm (he has been checked). However, he doesn't seem all that interested in the female. In the beginning he would try and mount her but he never seemed to manage to find the right place. She is a bit bigger than him and he had a leg operation (he broke it). Now he doesn't seem to be interested in her anymore. What would the reason be for this? Is there anything I can do?


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

she`s probably not in seasonhow old is he?? and she?


----------



## cattyup (Jan 25, 2010)

She is three he is 12. He is obviously old, but we have discussed it with the vet and it shouldn't be a problem because he has the sperm and he is physically well. She appears to be in heat, she is very mushy, rubbing and rolling and putting her butt up.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

cattyup said:


> She is three he is 12. He is obviously old, but we have discussed it with the vet and it shouldn't be a problem because he has the sperm and he is physically well. She appears to be in heat, she is very mushy, rubbing and rolling and putting her butt up.


perhaps he feels like a cradle snatcher lol


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

In my experience males simply do lose interest when they get older. You may be lucky and get one more litter out of him - one of mine managed to gain enough interest back to do that after failing to do the job at all the previous year, he was nearly nine years old when he sired his last litter. If not, there is nothing you can do except look for another boy.

Liz


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

If he is 12 yrs old and has broken his leg, maybe he has a touch of arthritis in it and its uncomfortable for him to do the business. Cats are very good at hiding symptoms to things.


----------



## Clare Ferris (Nov 26, 2009)

12 wow didnt think people had stud cats of that age. I think he is alittle past the breeding age and would imagine as they age they are less capable of producing kittens. I would retire him and give him a much needed break in his old age.


----------



## Lulusmum (Jan 15, 2010)

Perhaps he just does not fancy her enough. Has he mated this girl before? At 12 your boy may still have lots of sperm, but the urge may not be there anymore what with a sore leg as well

My boy turned his back on a girl the other day and point blankly refused to mate her. He has sired kittens and she has had them, so it wasn't a lack of experience. He just didn't fancy her.


----------

